# Hooking up a old 2003 Sony 5.1 surround sound sound system.



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

How do I hook up a 5.1 2003 1000watts surround sound system by Sony?

It has regular speaker wires, and not the computer type. And they hook up to a cd/dvd theater system.

Looks like this:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the inputs available on that unit. I would suspect the receiver portion has a digital optical input and/or a digital coaxial input. If that is the case, then you will need a sound card with the matching output. For instance, if the receiver has the optical input, then you need a sound card with an optical output. You then connect the PC to the receiver using an optical cable.

For stereo only use, you can simply use the Line Out of the audio card to any available stereo input on the receiver. You would simply need a cable with a 1/8 stereo plug (PC side) to RCA (red and white RCA plugs - receiver side).


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Got it to work with a 1/8th to dual RCA.


----------

